# do I have to pay in the US as well?



## vogener83 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello,

I’ve lived abroad on 2019, except 3 months that I traveled to the US to work as a freelancer. 

Since I’ve been living abroad more than half of the past year, I understand that I have to report the US income in my country, pay for the income (the one obtained in both, my country and US), and then compensate that amount on my US taxes.

The accountant that is doing my US taxes, told me that in addition to the taxes that I have to pay in my country, I have to pay a huge amount in the US for social security + medicare.

Is this correct? I’m confused, I understood that since I’m living abroad, I have to pay only in my country of residence.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on a few things: your nationality (plural, if applicable), the sources of your income, the tax treaty between the US and the country you're currently resident in.

The "sources of your income" factor gets tricky - because you may be able to "exclude" your foreign (i.e. non-US) "earned" income (salary, wages or income from self-employment) or take a credit for income taxes (only) paid to your country of residence. But as for US social security, it usually depends on if there is a social security treaty between the US and your country of residence (different from the tax treaty mentioned above) and also can depend on if you are enrolled in the "social security" system in your country of residence.

But you may want to take a look at IRS Publication 54 to get an overview of what you're up against. https://www.irs.gov/forms-pubs/about-publication-54


----------



## vogener83 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying me this situation.


----------

